# Pregnant or bloated platy?



## mrsaltmiller (Oct 14, 2014)

I need help determining of my Mickey Mouse Platy fish is pregnant. I bought a male and female on 11/26, so just over 4 weeks ago. Added a female panda platy shortly after that. It seems to me like the female mickey mouse has become a lot larger but I don't see a gravid spot. I've also noticed that her gills are becoming darker, not sure if that has anything to do with pregnancy or not. The male still follows her around everywhere. She doesn't seem to be acting much differently. I'm attaching photos (the best I can get since they move so fast.) The yellow one is the female, male is orange. I'm very new to all of this so thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

First off, how long ago did you notice she started to become fatter than she was when you first got her??


----------



## mrsaltmiller (Oct 14, 2014)

About two weeks ago.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

looks pregnant. Would be odd if she wasn't anyway if she came from a mixed gender tank.
I see a small gravid spot on her. When she looks kind of square on the sides and looking down she will deliver soon. Will also try to find a nice hiding spot to have her babies in peace and quiet.


----------

